# Darf ich vorstellen> Der Uronkel



## dafx (1. Mai 2015)

An alle Uncle Jimbo-Fahrer,

seid gegrüßt! Ich fahre seid Herbst 2008 den "Uronkel" Jimbo... Es ist der erste Prototyp und Testrad der Rose MTBs in Größe M und unlackiert! Seid einem Jahr steht er, der Uronkel... Der Grund: An der Aufnahme zum Schaltwerk; Schaltauge ist ein kleines Stück ausgebrochen. Der Schaden ist minimal aber das Schaltwerk sitzt nicht mehr richtig fest. Schaut euch die Bilder an.

Der Uronkel ist ein absolutes Unikat und ansonsten absolut in Schuss! Er wurde vom Konstrukteur Andreas Heimerdinger eingeritten und dann an mich weitergereicht, um nach getaner Pionierarbeit seinen Ruhestand zu genießen.

Hat jemand schon dieses Problem an seinem Jimbo reparieren können? Kettenstreben für Prototypen hat Rose nicht auf Lager... Serie aus 2009 wohl auch nicht.

Der Uronkel muss wieder auf den Trail. Entweder mit mir oder einem der weiß, wie er das reparieren kann. Es wäre nett wenn ihr eure Ideen schreibt, auch als PM.
Grüße

Ferdi


----------



## jojo2 (2. Mai 2015)

frag noch mal bei rose nach. für mein 2009er jimbo habe ich einmal einen anderen kettenstrebenjahrgang bekommen. bin grad nich zuhause, kann deswegen  nicht den damaligen e-verkehr nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dafx (2. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten angerufen- von deren Seite ist da nichts mehr zu machen...
Aber danke dir für den Tipp!


----------



## 4mate (2. Mai 2015)

dafx schrieb:


> oder einem der weiß, wie er das reparieren kann


*Fahrradrahmen Reparatur - Reparieren, schweißen, löten ...*


----------



## baddriver82 (2. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass man da bestimmt was aufschweißen und Modellieren kann. Das funktionierte bei Alufelgen auch sehr gut.


----------



## DirtJumper III (2. Mai 2015)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass man da bestimmt was aufschweißen und Modellieren kann. Das funktionierte bei Alufelgen auch sehr gut.



Sollte aufjedenfall funktionieren! Hatte den gleichen Fall an meinem ´13er GC nur dass es da noch weiter aufgebogen war. Aber hab nen neuen Hinterbau auf Garantie bekommen, sonst hätte ich es auch in nem Metallbetrieb hier machen lassen.


----------



## baddriver82 (16. Mai 2015)

@dafx
Gibt es schon Fortschritte?


----------



## dafx (17. Mai 2015)

Hi,
vielen Dank für eure Mühen. Im Moment gibt es allerdings noch keine Fortschritte, da ich bis vor kurzem keine Zeit hatte. Habe nun eine Anfrage an die Schwarzwälder Schweißer gesendet...
bin gespannt..
Grüße


----------

